# What does "AEG" or "ABS" means ??



## Rhezuss (Feb 1, 2005)

*What does "AEG" or "ABA" means ??*

I'm sorry all but i'm new to these terms.








Just wanted to know what does "AEG" and "ABA" meant.
Thanks










_Modified by Rhezuss at 4:30 AM 2-7-2005_


----------



## K.I.M. (May 19, 2004)

*Re: What does "AEG" or "ABA" means ?? (Rhezuss)*

AEG is the enigine code for the 99.5+ 2.0 4cyl motors.
ABA is the engine code for the mk3 93-99.5 2.0 4cyl motors


----------



## bearing01 (May 27, 2004)

*Re: What does "AEG" or "ABA" means ?? (K.I.M.)*

ABS is Anti-Locking Breaking System.


----------



## Rhezuss (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: What does "AEG" or "ABA" means ?? (bearing01)*

Hehe I know what ABS mean it's just I taped too quickly


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: What does "AEG" or "ABA" means ?? (K.I.M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *K.I.M.* »_AEG is the enigine code for the 99.5+ 2.0 4cyl motors.
ABA is the engine code for the mk3 93-99.5 2.0 4cyl motors


More correctly... AEG is the engine code for the 2.0L CABLE-throttle engines used between 99.5 and 01 model years. 01.5 and up used drive-by-wire throttle and a different engine code.


----------



## premiersound (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: What does "AEG" or "ABA" means ?? (digitalhippie)*

I have an aba but on my Tbodie it has a throttle cable hooked to it...atleast that what it looks like...


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: What does "AEG" or "ABA" means ?? (digitalhippie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digitalhippie* »_More correctly... AEG is the engine code for the 2.0L CABLE-throttle engines used between 99.5 and 01 model years. 01.5 and up used drive-by-wire throttle and a different engine code.

Sooo close!
The first appearance of the AEG motor is on the New Beetle in 1998


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: What does "AEG" or "ABA" means ?? (premiersound)*


_Quote, originally posted by *premiersound* »_I have an aba but on my Tbodie it has a throttle cable hooked to it...atleast that what it looks like...

Then you have an AEG engine! This is can be either very good or very bad.
It can be very good because it will be much easier to tune if you have a turbo system or want to wait for the BBM to release their charger for the MK4.
It can be very bad because the SOME , not all, AEG engines have the notorious oil consumption problem due to piston ring problems...


----------



## VW Golf IV (Dec 14, 2003)

*Re: What does "AEG" or "ABA" means ?? (vasillalov)*

2003 is AVH.


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: What does "AEG" or "ABA" means ?? (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_Sooo close!
The first appearance of the AEG motor is on the New Beetle in 1998

















And if I considered the new beetle to be an actual car, I'd care! Anything that comes with a flower vase in the dash doesn't count in my book http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif










_Modified by digitalhippie at 4:58 PM 2-7-2005_


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: What does "AEG" or "ABA" means ?? (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_Then you have an AEG engine!

Actually, I think you're both confused. I think premiersound has an ABA engine because it says he has a '94... AEG and up only counts for Mk4 cars. Mk3 ABA engines were all cable-throttle.


----------



## Flipmode2.0 (Sep 9, 2012)

Does the drive by wire/cable throttle make a difference which one you have and also vasillalov could you elaborate on the oil problem 
Thanks
-flip


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Flipmode2.0 said:


> Does the drive by wire/cable throttle make a difference which one you have and also vasillalov could you elaborate on the oil problem
> Thanks
> -flip


 Dude, this thread is 7 years old. 

AEG is DBC, the rest of the MKIV 2.0's are DBW. 

Some early AEG engines had the piston rings installed upside-down at the factory, hence excessive oil consumption. I'd think by now it's a non-issue though.


----------

